# Chinese Traditional/Bach flower 4 calm?



## Brightelf

I am looking for a natural, alternative therapy for Grimm. He has a problem I am going to try to explain here.. if I can. He is bombproof, rock solid nerves-- loves fireworks, jaclhammers ripping up pavement, and chainsaws at full throttle. You can't intimidate or frighten him-- he's rocksolid. BUT-- he is what might be called 'a nervous disposition.' Best I can explain-- in a new situation, he yammers, races about, is restless, vocally jabbering, etc. He does settle nicely on his own, of his own accord, after 5 minutes. (that is a lonnnng 5 mins.. he is big, i am not LOL) When he settles, he is not hyperalert, just calm.. then something in the new environment sets him off again. 

And in general, in life, he is quick to react, be emotional, in his daily living experiences. This is hard to explain-- he reacts and gets excited easily. Changes in life are not easy for Grimm. He gets emotional, strongly so, too easily.. and being upset... upsets him. (best i can do to explain sorry)

I know in part this can to a degree be a training issue, and Grimm needs to know _I_ am in control, but we do NILIF, we incorperate training into our daily living, etc. _I need to find a way to soothe Grimm's *tendency* to get hyped up and upset in new situations and in general._

Anyone have experience in Bach flower, Chinese Traditional Medicine, homeopathy-- for calm? I want to balance Grimm's nervous fire and help him remain on a more even keel. Anyone have input regarding Bach flower, CTM, homeopathy for this?

I want to try to order the TTouch DVD, too.


----------



## Strongheart

Have you tried Turid Rugaas' calming signals in these situations? 

I have used Reiki (am a practitioner), herbal medicine and flower remedies. 

My favorite flower essences come from Green Hope Farm
http://www.greenhopeessences.com/ and they have an Animal Wellness collection of which a few sound like what you may be looking for.

For calming in a new situation which you anticipate in advance, I recommend Reiki above all. I have used it on extremely nervous, fearful animals when taking them to the vet with fantastic results. It is just great stuff and anyone can do it. There are lots of Reiki classes everywhere so try to find a teacher whom you feel comfortable with and take Levels I and II. 

I think you will like it because it has so much to offer for everyone in your life and whatever type of things come up. The only thing is it can be time consuming. I usually spend 20-30 minutes for one issue at a time and I can't always do it because I have to be calm and relaxed too. And I am usually tired, exhausted, with way too much on my plate. But I have little amulets and mantras to help me stop time for just a minute and tune in to the Reiki energy and let it flow.

Just my pitch for something I know works great for my critters!


----------



## Brightelf

Thanks for the Reiki reminder, Strongheart!

I have read Rugaas's Calming Signals book. Useful info there.

I am really looking for an herbal, Back flower, homeoptahy, or Chinese Traditional Medicine herbal treatment that will control his *tendency* to get overexcited, nervous, hyped up-- in general, throughout his daily living. I am looking for an herbal preparation that has worked well for others with dogs who need the excessive inner fire eased, quelled a bit.


----------



## debbiebrown

i have used "rescue remedy" and it does help. also look into lavender, alot of people spray it around the home for a calming effect on dogs and people. there are also grooming products with lavander that might help.

debbie


----------



## Brightelf

Dbbie, i looove the smell of lavender. Those lavender pillows are the best!

What about a daily herba Chinese Traditional Medicine preparation, used as a re-balancing supplement, basicly.. I am looking for something to re-balance him daily.


----------



## debbiebrown

nothing wrong with squirting him with lavander prep daily! lol!

debbie


----------



## debbiebrown

Patti,
actually, it wouldn't hurt for you to start using lavander on yourself. he will associate a calming sense when your around him no matter where you guys are. worth a try, and since you yourself like lavender it won't be a hardship to start wearing it as perfume, better smelling than some of the holistic blends for sure!

debbie


----------



## LJsMom

Where would I buy lavander spray?


----------



## Brightelf

What sort of herbal daily prep from Chinese Traditional Medicine can anyone siggest? I know not too many here follow CTM... but I am a HUGE believer after watching those herbs forever banish recurrent chronic perianal fistulas in my old GSD. AMAZING.


----------



## arycrest

I can't really help you except to give you a couple links that might give you a start in finding what you're looking for.

This is for Bach Flower remedies. I don't see anyone listed for Germany, but they have some listings for some European countries:
http://www.bachcentre.com/
http://www.nelsons.net/

I posted this in the Senior Section but am not sure if you saw it or not. It's for the Traditional Chinese Veterinary Medicine store that's close to here. Maybe they can help you find someone in Germany that can help you find what you're looking for.
http://www.tcvm.com/


----------



## debbiebrown

any health food store should have lavender extract in the form of spray. you could make your own like i do. i grow lavender in my garden.

debbie


----------



## Maedchen

The bachflower remedies that could help Grimm would be Vervain (hyperactivity, overenthusiasm), Impatience (for lack of patience, irritability) and maybe Chicory (possessiveness, attention seeking).

My male was on Chicory & Vervain and I could see an improvement within three days (even other people noticed it).

I've never used Reiki to calm an animal before. I never had the impression that this is what is needed-maybe because the animal is to much "out of the world" at the moment to accept it?


----------



## Rika_Tula

I have used Bach's Rescue Remedy. It worked like a miracle on one of my dogs that is nervous but did nothing at all for similar behavior in one of my other dogs. Chamomile and Valerian are known for calming effects also - you can make tea.

I agree that Reiki works very well for calming in most cases (but not all). Calming self first and then applying Reiki to your animal.

You might find some great resources at the Tallgrass site:
*<span style="color: #3333FF">Animal Acupressure</span>*

Check out their books under the store link, located on left side of home page.

Acupressure, like Acupuncture, is based in Traditional Chinese Medicine. Theories involving not only meridians but also the 5-Elements, etc.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Hi Patti, 

I sometimes use CHM. I will do some research for you with the books I have here. There are some traditional Native American herbs that would work too but probably aren't as accessible for you. I have a Native American friend who is an herbalist so I will check with him and let him know you are in Germany. Will they let someone like that into the country? If so I think you can order directly from him. He has prepared herbs for my dogs and me before. 

Germany also has some great homeopathic companies so I'm sure there are some great homeopathic vets too. 

Do you have "Four Paws, Five Directions?" That's got great meridian charts and info on balancing with food, etc.


----------



## Strongheart

For a long time I have consulted with a master herbalist and referred clients to her. She is fantastic and knows all about TCM too. I am just not into that (mostly because they kill tigers, bears, to me - it's 'bad medicine' as the old medicine men say). I could PM you her contact info if you like.

Reiki has multiple uses, you can use it for your checkbook, your food, all sorts of things. You can be really creative with it. You could use it to identify which of Grimm's chakras is out of balance and help him open it.

Cheers!


----------



## BowWowMeow

My post should say, "Will they let SOMETHING like that into the country."







He uses plant herbs.


----------



## Rika_Tula

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowMy post should say, "Will they let SOMETHING like that into the country."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He uses plant herbs.


Admittedly, I was trying to figure that one out, LOL!


----------



## Brightelf

Hi Ruth and MyrikaBetula (loooove that name)







Mädchen and Strongheart. Thank you for replying!

Mädchen, thank you so much--







I will do some research on these herbs. Grimm is exactly as you say, precisely. I wonder if using these herbs I may need to see a different vet than my own? I was shocked (pleasantly surprised!) that here in Germany my own vet gave me Nux Vomica and Mercury Solubilis homeöpathie for Grimm when his tummy and intestines were unsettled. Maybe the vet will know someone who can give correct dosage ideas for 37 kg Grimm.

Ruth, I really do need to get Four Paws Five Directions, you are totally right! It's hard for me to get English books here. Even when the German sites say they can get it, I get an email saying "Sorry, but.." So, I am going to try paying the (ouch) Amazon shipping maybe.

Strongheart, thank you for thinking of Grimm with the CTM. I am interested in trying whatever seems safe in rebalancing him. While I understand some people admire this fire in a dog, it works against him and causes him problems. I want him to feel comfortable and well. He's my







.


----------



## Brightelf

Mädchen, I found a lady in my town who does "Naturheilkunde & Homeöpathie für Tiere"-- I will contact her and see if she can help Grimm.

I think much of the problems are because Grimm has not had an outlet for his need to burn off energy in a natural, free-running way. But
1) Now he is away for 3 - 4 weeks to be completely off-lead trained (come, heel, especially around distractions like bikes, joggers, dogs, kids etc), and
2) After seven months here, I have finally found a huge, enormous grassy, woodsy free area on the border between towns where you can see nothing but fields for miles, woods with park paths, streams with hills, bridges.. and not a soul there during the week. It is a 10 minute walk from our home. Totally do-able!

These things mean Grimm can finally have an outlet for a little off-lead ball-playing or running. The city rules where I live forbid dogs over 20 lbs being off-lead, but, this is actually outside city limits. Not that I would have Grimm *ever* be off-lead when we see someone coming. There is no sense in frightening someone, even if all they see is a large dog chasing a ball over a hill.... it is, after all, their walk, too. Anyway, it is a possibility for Grimm, until we move to a much more rural area.


----------



## Rika_Tula

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfHi ...and MyrikaBetula (loooove that name)










...thanks!



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfI am interested in trying whatever seems safe in rebalancing him. While I understand some people admire this fire in a dog, it works against him and causes him problems. I want him to feel comfortable and well.


You may already know this but I figure I'd chime in here anyway.

Acupressure works to bring the body (whole body) into balance. So - for lack of better wording - with excess Fire, the specific finger-pressure pattern used would be applied to calm/lessen that energy or bring into balance.

Also, massage therapy can work miracles for calming/hyperactive/excess of Firey types of energy. Even if it's started with bits and pieces when Grimm is sleeping, if that is what it takes. Massage, as well as, Acupressure and Reiki are techniques that you yourself can use with Grimm. Having your hands on him in this way is not only beneficial for you being "the first line of defense" in his health care & welfare, aside from your Vet, it's also a great way to bond with your dog which brings about miracles in itself.

In my professional opinion (as a licensed human massage therapist and Reiki practitioner, I practice both massage & Reiki with horses & dogs for a living), application of "skilled" Massage Therapy, Acupressure, and Reiki are all safe for use on animals. I firmly believe in empowering the animal's keeper.

That said, I also believe in using a combination of what works for each of our animals and not in any one specific healing modality - including homeopathy.

Am looking forward to reading what works for Grimm!


----------



## Maedchen

Patti,
Bachflower remedies are not really herbs. While they are derived from plants, they contain only the ENERGY of the plant- kinda similar to homeopathic remedies. If your vet does homeopathy/naturopathy, I wouldn't be surprised if she has indiv. Bachflower remedies too. But you don't need to see a vet for those, you can get it over the counter in the Apotheke and they can mix individual remedies up for you in one bottle. You'd give Grimm a couple drops (3 drops) 3-5 times a day (the weight of the dog doesn't matter) for about a week and should see def. improvement by then, then you can decrease the dose to 1-2 x day or stop. But you can start him back on anytime the symptoms re-appear.


----------



## Brightelf

Mädchen, _great_ idea-- the Apotheke! They can mix the Vervain and Impatiens together? Mabe even with the Chicory? This sounds like with just a few drops a day, this could be very cost-effective.All of my available funds go where they belong, to Grimm's wellbeing. This has me really jazzed.. thank you for the Bach flower ideas! I think my vet will be happy with this, too.

Robin, I would like very much to learn how to help Grimmi with accupressure. Any and all therapies I am open to trying. Reiki classes, sadly, are currently very far beyond my budget. (notable language barrier here too) If I can get Four Paws Five Directions next month, will it explain for a novice how to do this to help a firey dog calm? Massage of any type is easy with Grimm. Imagine massaging a limp, swooning, helpless, moaning, groaning, yodeling, furry bowl of pudding. I have seen Goldens less affectionate than this boy! This is his usual delighted response to being brushed:


----------



## Rika_Tula

Patti...that's such a great photo, lol! Myrika loooooves to be groomed and brushed, as well.

Myrika has a lot of Firey energy. Aside from canine bodywork and other healing modalities, I try to get in as many activities that I can that engage both the physical movement of the body and the mental aspect at the same time. Hiking (off-leash and on) is an excellent activity that fits the bill for her. My hubby and I live out in the boonies, the woods, the sticks, lol...so we have a lot of opportunities in that regard. She also loves the beach and swimming as much as the Goldens do (dunking her head completely under water to fetch a submerged rock).

Yes, I believe Four Paws Five Directions will definitely have what you're looking for. 

Also, just as another option, The Well-Connected Dog: A Guide to Canine Acupressure by Amy Snow and Nancy Zidonis is great, too. This book is available through Tallgrass, as well as, Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Dogwise, etc.

Quote from website, regarding The Well-Connected Dog book: The human-dog connection is without comparison. A dog is a dog, but also our best friend, our child, our protector, playmate, inspiration and connection to a simpler, loving world. Because dogs understand the language of touch, they are extremely receptive to acupressure.

Dog owners/guardians, trainers and healthcare providers can use this easy-to-follow manual to learn canine acupressure. It covers the basics of Traditional Chinese Medicine, how to perform an acupressure session, charts with the 12 Major Meridians, and 20 common canine specific condition treatments.


----------



## Brightelf

Thank you, thank you, and.. oh yes, did I mention-- thank you!







Do you have any opinions for or against for TTouch, too?


----------



## Rika_Tula

Hah-hah...







...you're welcome!

I was hoping to avoid giving an opinion on TTouch. So, I am going to try my best to give you an idea of where I am at with it. I know there is at least one person on this forum that practices it and in no way am I wanting to step on anybody's toes.

I think certain modalities resonate with each of us differently. I resonate much more with massage and Reiki, as well as Polarity.

Something that concerns me about the TTouch technique is that in my opinion it is an energetic healing modality and it is being marketed as massage. It is NOT massage. I love energetic modalities and wish that for marketing's sake TTouch would be marketed to the public for what it actually is rather than working so hard at trying not to appear "woo-woo," so instead it's jumping on the skirt of the massage therapy profession. Really that translates into my concern over emphasis on intake of the mighty dollar versus being in the helping field to actually help. My opinion of course!

I've come across many folks over the years who wholeheartedly profess it's effectiveness. Granted most of these people are not professional massage therapists. A woman I know audited one of Linda's classes (as part of an equine massage certification program) and was disappointed due to the feeling of "all about money." This woman is a little extra sensitive, so it's hard to really say but I agree with her if what she says happened, happened.

I easily could take one of the abbreviated TTouch training seminars for my continuing education credit. I should probably do that and I would know for certain, for at least myself.

I wish you lived closer, I'd send you the TTouch book I have! Unfortunately, I have not been inspired to read it through thoroughly or use the techniques.

I think it's worth a shot with Grimm though!


----------



## Brightelf

Thank you, Robin. All input, opinions, I do run through my filter of course, and I truly value your input.

The first thing I noticed about Grimm when I took that furry little fat loaf of puppy out of his crate at the airport was... that he was talking to me, and listening to me too.. with his energy. Talking a lot. Listening a lot. Like, he expected me to hear, understand, and talk back. Surprisingly, I did. (talk about woo-woo.. this probably makes NO sense) He has always been a big sender and receiver of energy, of feelings, always communicated lots using his voice, calming signals, and especially communicating with feelings/energy. You know he wants to be your friend when you meet him, because he sends his feelings to you-- he tells you. He listens to you in return, and reads you. So, I want to try the TTouch, but am mostly eager to find websites on the accupressure for now, until I can afford Four Paws Five Dirctions next month.

Please don't ever feel you can't say how you feel about a method here, I am so grateful for all the input. Anything that can help Grimm is like a precious jewel for me. I have tried things I once thought were silly (positive clicker-training.. I am a believer!).


----------



## Maedchen

Patti,
yes they usually mix all the remedies together, but they might not have every single remedy in stock,- and some apoth. don't carry Bachflower remedies or homeopathics at all. Let me know if you have trouble and I send you some.

I have the "four paws-five directions" book (somewherer dusting along in my bookshelf) and honestly, I don't think that this is what you're looking for. I remember it was very pricey too. It basically talks about all kinds of modalities affecting the pet (like cancer, allergies, kidney problems, hepatitis etc, etc) and has the acupuncture/acupressure points shown for those conditions, including a bunch of chinese herbs listed and the foods supporting it. I believe you would be much better helped with a basic massage book who also incorporates the acupressure points and maybe T-touch elements, and you'll probabley get it for half of what the other book cost. I would hate for you to spend all that money and then be disappointed.


----------



## Rika_Tula

Why is Reiki out of the realm of finances and language? Is it due to classes not being available in Germany, or your area of Germany? I checked the Reiki.org website and they have a German representative...click *HERE*. Maybe they can help locate area resources for you.

I learned in 2001 (after receiving Reiki sessions since 1997) when the "right" teacher crossed my path. She is an older, very "spiritful" lady without an ounce of ego. I took both levels I & II with her within 6 mo of each other. Her fee was small in comparison to what some others were & are still charging (I paid like $75 and $150). Sometimes, here in the states, local community centers offer Reiki classes for a small fee...anything like that over in Germany?



> Originally Posted By: Brightelf
> The first thing I noticed about Grimm when I took that furry little fat loaf of puppy out of his crate at the airport was... that he was talking to me, and listening to me too.. with his energy. Talking a lot. Listening a lot. Like, he expected me to hear, understand, and talk back. Surprisingly, I did. (talk about woo-woo.. this probably makes NO sense) He has always been a big sender and receiver of energy, of feelings, always communicated lots using his voice, calming signals, and especially communicating with feelings/energy. You know he wants to be your friend when you meet him, because he sends his feelings to you-- he tells you. He listens to you in return, and reads you.










...yes, makes sense to me.



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfPlease don't ever feel you can't say how you feel about a method here, I am so grateful for all the input.


I hear you, thanks.


----------



## Brightelf

It is out of the realm of finances as I am on welfare for the blind&disabled. The Reiki classes here are so far beyond my means, (and can you imagine taking a Reiki class in a foreign language and not understanding a word of it?







) Long, long ago I have read Diane Stein's book, got my Reiki I-- but have since had a severe head injury. In short, while I value Reiki, I will for now be accessing any and all therapies to help Grimm that are realisticly affordable to me. Grimmi doesn't even have a dogbed yet, and I have been here 7 months.(I also have no matress yet, but Grimm has needed vetcare) So for now, I can have access to Bach flower, homeopathy, and I can read on the 'net about accupressure.. and even researching feeding foods that may help him relax and improve his sense of calm.


----------



## Rika_Tula

Okay, I gotcha. Need to add that it was not my intention to pry into your financial situation. I think you'll understand me when I say that if more Reiki training is needed in order to help Grimm, the opportunity will cross your path regardless of finances. I believe though that Reiki I is enough. I didn't realize you had already taken the first degree training.

Also, I was obviously confused about your being an American living in Germany!







LOL, I know you're writing on the forum in English buuuutttt........

I will be pondering some options & resources for you and Grimm.


----------



## Brightelf

Thanks Robin! No offense taken.







Funny, I agree with you about that if the Reiki will be what helps Grimm, a way will be found for me. I honestly don't remember the Reiki I classes, the symbols, (except that I recall telling my teacher I did not feel I should use them, because for me they significantly 'gunked up the flow.' VERY understanding teacher who suggested I go with my gut feelings) I do feel the flow of energy like warm bathwater flowing like a current from my hands when I stroke Grimm, pet him.

Yup.. I am an American who just recently moved here & married a German.







He is also disabled, doesn't speak much more English than I do German, but he loves me and Grimm. He saves his breakfast yogurt cups for Grimmi to slurp clean each morning.









This is an understatement, but: Your dogs are so lucky to have someone so openminded and talented as you on their side, Robin.


----------



## Rika_Tula

Many thanks for your kind words, Patti.









I went back and reread your first post in this thread...and something else came to me. The way Grimm acts is very similar to our male Golden. Most people think he's older than our female because he appears calm and a little stand-offish for a Golden. In actuality, even though I've worked on him since he came home from the breeder at 8 weeks, he is a nervous dog. He loves to be handled (by me) and massaged and stretched. While I am working on him he lets go completely and doesn't get distracted by Willow & Myrika dropping toys to sabotage his massage time.

I think without my hands constantly on him, he'd be much worse off.

But he is otherwise nervous and has a sensitive digestion to prove it. When he gets stressed, he belches. So, I have been working on putting him into situations for learning purposes. He doesn't mind change so much as when new people (or especially dogs) enter the environement, he gets nrevous. I sense this is a lack of confidence (for him) & possibly grounding, and he acts out of fear.

I know this is going to sound crazy but his testicles didn't drop and I often wonder if that - energetically - doesn't have something to do with his current behavior. Having to surgically go in a retrieve them up on the other side of the stomach is invasive to say the least.

He is the one who responded so well to the Rescue Remedy.

Don't know if any of Oakley's story is relative or helpful for Grimm but thought I'd share it, just in case.


----------



## Brightelf

Robin, thank you so much for the story about sweetheart Oakley!







I love him already. Grimm, like Oakley, loses himself in the lovin' when I brush, pet, stroke him. His "nervousness" is a strange kind of reactivity, and Like Oakley, he has the digestive sensitivities. What is different is that Grimm is ougoing and bold with things like fireworks, chainsaws, jackhammers (we live in an urban area for now--that will change), but that he gets over-excited at seeing a dog, or when a guest comes over who he wants to be pals with. There may be some control/dominance components here, he is a loving, warm, but slightly pushy boy-- but if in a rare emergency situation I must super-firmly correct with my voice "PFUIII!" he will drop to the floor, and look away, calming signal and submission. So-- a quite a bit pushy, but a sweet guy who does want to please. He's just.. all what Maedchen said in her post. Overenthusiastic, impatient, and really needs a soothing therapy that I can administer to help him feel well. Whatever therapies I find that work for him, will simply be incorperated into our daily lives, be they massage, reiki, or Bach flower or other herbs. He is worth it.. my life is his, we come as a package, and what is good for him-- is also good for me, too.









As much as I can, I do a training component too, of course, bringing him into new situations and a 20 minute down-stay to learn calm.. then fun obedience with clicker and treats for focus, to make calm and focus in new places a habit.

Robin, I totally believe you with the retained testicles issue. My holistic vet in USA would neuter if a client wished it, but she didn't favor neutering as she felt it disturbed the energy of the dog's whole system. She insisted neutered dogs were never more ill, but only that she was against disturbing what the dog needed to maintain his own system whole. (would try herbal TCM combined with acupuncture, rather than do a tail aputation for a dog with perianal fistulas, for example)

I will try the Rescue Remedy. Can you believe this-- I learned today that RR is the ONLY Bach flower remedy I can get without a perscription? The pharmacies here want you to have a perscription for flower remedies!







Mädchen, are you as shocked as I am? I bet this is a new rule here. I also think my vet will write me a 'script for the Bachbluten.


----------



## Maedchen

_Mädchen, are you as shocked as I am? I bet this is a new rule here. I also think my vet will write me a 'script for the Bachbluten_

*Yes, I am shocked!!!* Those Bayerns are crazy! I know my sister gets Bachflower remedies for her (bad tempered) daughter over the counter all the time (she's in Leverkusen).
Let me know if the rescue remedy doesn't help and I will send you some of mine.


----------



## Brightelf

Thanks Mädchen


----------



## Rika_Tula

Hi Patti...I hope the Rescue Remedy works for Grimm!

It was literally like a miracle for Oakley - which I am so grateful for. But for Myrika, who has no digestive troubles although is definitely pushy, impatient, overenthusiastic, and at times overexcited at seeing a dog, the Rescue Remedy did nothing. Maybe with a higher dosage it would have affected her differently. I just think the RR is for Oakley and something else is for Myrika whatever that may prove to be. So far, as I mentioned before, combining the physical & mental exercise simultaneously seems to really do the trick for her.

I bet in the not-so-far-off future, we will need a prescription here in the States for flower essences, vitamins, supplements, etc. So it doesn't really surprise me that much, unfortunately.


----------



## Rika_Tula

Hi there - Was wondering how things are going for Grimm. Have you had a chance to try the Rescue Remedy?

I had mentioned in my previous responses that there seemed to be no affect on Myrika with the RR. Definitely for Oakley but none for her. I recently bought some RR Cream to have in the house and also to use on all three's feet/pads.

I decided this morning, since Myrika absolutely LOVES to have her ears gently massaged, to try some RR Cream in her ears. She is normally giving me orders in the morning (get up, get going, let's eat, what's next), or waiting for orders from me. I put the cream on before breakfast...and afterwards she was lying there nice and calm waiting for eats. When we were getting ready to head out the door for our hike, she wasn't dancing and singing for her collar as usual, she was lying down nice and calm. Might just be a coincidence, or NOT, lol. I thought that was pretty cool though and wanted to share it with you!


----------



## Brightelf

Robin, this is VERY interesting to me!!







You just massaged the RR cream into her ears? Please, please let me know-- post or PM-- if she responds so well to this tomorrow morning also, or if this was a fluke and not from the RR. I am really intrigued by this!!







And, I am SO happy for Myrika and for you if this is what is working!









Grimm is doing pretty well. Thank you for asking about him.







My main interests right now for him are the Bach flower remedies (can you believe I need to get a _perscription_ for them here in Germany, or I can't get them??) and learning hopefully someday TTouch at some point.


----------



## Cooper&me

how old is Grimm? He might be in need of a dental soon.


----------



## Brightelf

Michelle, His Royal Heiney is 18 months old. We switch to raw diet in 2 weeks. After a few months if the RMBs don't polish his teeth beautifully, he will probably get a dental.


----------



## Rika_Tula

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfYou just massaged the RR cream into her ears? Please, please let me know-- post or PM-- if she responds so well to this tomorrow morning also, or if this was a fluke and not from the RR. I am really intrigued by this!!
> 
> Grimm is doing pretty well. Thank you for asking about him.


Good morning, Patti

You're welcome...glad to hear Grimm is doing pretty well, he's been crossing my mind.

Yes, I massaged a little bit - pea sized - into the inside of her ears. Her eyeballs rolled around in her noggin and then she closed her eyes.

I just put some cream on her ears again this morning, I'll keep you posted. We went for a pretty strenuous hike yesterday, so a day when she's not as tired would be a better indicator of whether or not the RR cream is making a change. The RR Cream has all the same essences as the RR but includes crab apple for detoxifying.

Myrika is 2 years old today! The closer she's gotten to being two, the more relaxed on her own she has become. I don't want to change her personality or constitution so much as help to bring her into "balance" for her.

I sent you a PM, as well.


----------



## Brightelf

Thank you, Robin! I will stay tuned for Myrika updates. HAPPY B DAY, MYRIKA!!







Grimm also has gotten a wee tiny bit better.. he is 18 months. I am so hoping to find a good solution for him. I will check back to hear how Myrika does with the RR. I too love how these can be used until they help, and then eventually discontinued. (I think Maedchen mentioned something like that as well) 

Grimm really needs help, I am hoping that the RR or another Bach essense helps him. Vervain, Impatiens, and Chickory I have written down from Maedchen's post. If you have any more ideas, or notice anything positive for Myrika's state of calm with the RR-- please let me know.







I so admire what you do for animals!


----------



## Brightelf

Hmm.. not sure I ever mentioned what actually is the issue with Grimm. Basicly, he is not a high energy, high drive dog. But, he always has wanted to see things first, be there first, is a bit pishy, as a baby puppy, he threw tantrums when he could not move something he had grabbed with his mouth, and now as an adult, is calm in the house but when he sees DH getting ready to go out, he begins yammering to control the situation... and when we are out, if DH is with us, Grimm yammers if DH walks away from us, the yammering is stress at wanting to control everything/DH. In new situations, he is distracted, wants to race about and control everything it seems, see everything all at once. The most dangerous is that Grimm has a tendency and a habit of wanting to lunge/bark at other dogs while onlead in this crowded city.. it is the canine equivilent of "BOOGA-BOOGA-BOOGA!!" and I run the risk of needing to rehome him if I cannot manage this tendency that has had me hospitalized. I am working on the training aspect of this as much as I can. I don't have help, no one to work with us on this now. In general, he needs help being more level, at peace.

I am managing him with training, excersise, and a move to the country (relocating for Grimm's sake) this year. I really want to try the Bach essenses next month for Grimm though! Thanks to all who have given input on these flower remedies.


----------



## daniella5574

I found this thread very interesting, and have taken some notes myself... for my very reactive rescue girl, Sage. How are things with Grimm?


----------



## Brightelf

Thanks, Danni. Things are much better with Grimm since we began a raw diet for him. He has calmed down a LOT. We still are looking for input on Bach flower essences, and if they have helped others. Next month I will be going to my vet and asking about Vervain, Chickory, and most importantly, Inpatiens. I think Maedchen is right, those really seem to be what Grimm needs to help himself learn to stop trying to control, initiate, hurry things up so much.

Danni, I love your signature line, by the way!







Will you try Bach flower essences with Sage? Do you have a practitioner nearby if you want to do a consult?


----------

